# Renting a light plane



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there

My brother, who is a pilot, will be visiting early next year and would like to rent a light plane (2 or 4 seater) and fly over Dubai. Does anyone know if there is an Aero Club or anything similar where this can be done and where I could get info on costs as well as paperwork needed?
He has his license for private planes which he uses in Spain to do just this, but not sure if UAE regulations are different to EU ones.
Anyone?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

there was a group of my friends who did this recently... lemme talk to them and get back to u...


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Jazirah Aviation - Home
I might be wrong but I think that a UAE license is required to fly any aircraft registered in UAE


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Helios said:


> Jazirah Aviation - Home
> I might be wrong but I think that a UAE license is required to fly any aircraft registered in UAE


Thanks Helios. Will take a look at it and see if I can get further info.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

You might want to try Alpha Aviation in Sharjah Airport Free Zone. Umm Al Quain (I think that's how you spell it) have a General Aviation airport. You might want to research that.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, you have to convert your license to UAE. 7k dirhams when I checked last.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

BritishGuy said:


> You might want to try Alpha Aviation in Sharjah Airport Free Zone. Umm Al Quain (I think that's how you spell it) have a General Aviation airport. You might want to research that.


Already checked UAQ and apparently they dont do that anymore...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

cobragb said:


> Yes, you have to convert your license to UAE. 7k dirhams when I checked last.


7k??? When did you last check? Hope things have changed since then.....


----------

